# PGMs



## JGAMEL8965 (Nov 18, 2019)

I have a Defibulater that was placed in my chest in 2006 St Jude Model. I would like to know if anyone knows how much paltinum are in these and or if some one would buy . They have now replaced it to new one


----------



## UncleBenBen (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome JGAMEL8965.

I tore apart a couple of mid to late 1970s defibrillators a couple years ago. They were big and clunky and had some fairly impressive boards. One actually had two gold alloy wires leading to the heavily plated paddle contacts. 

As great as they were i don't know if the amount of gold, silver, and palladium they contained would have even covered shipping if I would have just sold the boards. The amount of precious metals in a small implant probably wouldn't cover postage either. Although it would be great fun to take apart and look inside.

I'd put it up as a keepsake and conversation piece.


----------

